# thanks



## Hlessil (Apr 2, 2007)

today i was talking to some lady about the news, and i brought up the struggle in darfur. she had no idea what it was, she had never even heard of a genocide that's been going on for four years!! it bothered me so much; more than it usually does, considering this happens all the time. i suppose people just dont notice things that arent in their daily routines (this is why i brought up darfur during our media discussion; it's never in the news) even to the extent of a genocide.

It also made me think of the book fahrenheit 451, because she changed the subject right away as though she didn't care to hear or even acknowledge that there was any kind of suffering in the world. (she probably wouldnt've known what fahrenheit 451 is either)

my point is that it's hard to meet people who actually know about the stuff i know about, and care about it; squatting, dumpster diving, world peace, etc.

so i just wanted to say thanks for this site; it's perfect and it keeps me going to know that there are still people in the world who aren't mindless zombies.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 2, 2007)

You also have to remember that these atrocities happen because the majority of people are just like this. They either don't care or don't know (I don't know how you can't know unless you are totally Schaivoed). These things will never be fixed either as long as people have their money and their fucking McDonalds. The people of the world including the majority of Americans will sit fat and happy until someone fucks up their shit.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 2, 2007)

lots of people don't know about this shit because they don't want to know. it's like the lady changing the subject. suffering of others brings up the obvious lack of true suffering in the average daily life of a fat white american. it's the reason people change the channel when the 'feed the children' commercial comes on. sure, they tell themselves it's because they think those people are corrupt and just steal the money, but it is really the affront of suffering. the sheeple don't want to know, because if they know, then they are obligated by basic human decency to do something about it. and they don't want to. it's easier to change the channel, or the subject. that's why people have to be true and in-your-face about shit to make them wake up! How long until we wake them up? What does it take? It takes their own suffering. [/endrant]


----------



## Mouse (Apr 3, 2007)

personally, I had never heard of it until I ran into some local Jacksonville kids doing a "sit in for Darfur" in dowtown. we talked and they gave me a flyer and I had never heard of it before. still don't know a ton about it. 

right now in my life it seems like I have very little time for politics, world news, and even the damned local news. it's all the same and tunrs into one big pile of depression madness if you think about it too much. yeah yeah, that's so stupid of me to say but it's fucking true. 

I decided to take my energy and focus it more on one topic I feel stongly about as apposed to spreading myself so thin worrying and studying about every single tragic event in the world. 

I think if everyone picked one thing to really focus on and help fix and we all had different topics things would get done a lot better. 


maybe the lady changed the subject because she was thinking abotu her bills and family problems. we cant all be socially consious all the fucking time. maybe if you had bothered to ask her what her policical and social concerns were you could have opened up a common ground to discuss a topic you *both *knew something about. she may have had deep opnions on abortion rights, local government, or prisions. you can't expect people to be on your level all the time.

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/04/03 07:53


----------



## Hlessil (Apr 3, 2007)

it didn't really have to do with what we were *into*; i was just surprised and a little scared that she had never even heard about something so huge and scary...

she doesn't have to let her life and thoughts be surrounded by it, that's silly, and i'm not calling her a bad person for changing the subject, (she was more of a talker than a listener anyway) im just upset that the word isn't spread out more; it's frightening

i mean it's a *genocide*, and yet i see american idol in the news more than i see anything about this...


----------



## frankie b sick (Apr 3, 2007)

It's true. It can be overwhelming to face the truth, because in knowing that truth it is our responsibility to do something about it. 
Part of this responsibility is to raise awareness of the truth. In this way, more people will be aware of it and they, in turn, will shine it, etc, etc. 
The task is daunting as we seem outnumbered, but truth is much, _much_ stronger than any lie could EVER be, even stronger than fascism. 
And so, it is taking actions like what you did in speaking to this lady, shining truth so that she may see it as well.
Sometimes it takes more to wake people up, but they're waking up, and the more that are awake, the more to wake up the ones still sleeping.
Keep on shining!!
<3


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 3, 2007)

Please excuse this interruption, but...

*FrumpyWatkins wrote:*


> You also have to remember that these atrocities happen because the majority of people are just like this. They either don't care or don't know (I don't know how you can't know unless you are totally Schaivoed). These things will never be fixed either as long as people have their money and their fucking McDonalds. The people of the world including the majority of Americans will sit fat and happy until someone fucks up their shit.



"Schiavoed"... that was awesome. It made me "lol" a little.


----------



## Sloth (Apr 3, 2007)

The news is propaganda and commercialism. Who owns the networks? The very people who advertise on their shows.
I think it's very important to be in the know about things that are happening. To reiterate what Frankie posted, you can only learn so much before you're overwhelmed with the grim details of reality. I also think that it's important to look at what I would call good news so we can help it grow. We are responsible for what we know. If you hear about something that you passionately disagree with, do something to support the opposition (that is if you agree with the opposition). I wish I could say that better.
I'm just trying to say that by going against something, the attention it attracts helps it grow. But it's also important to have a realistic view of truth.
I really dig this site. Thanks to all the people that make it happen.
I've only been coming here for a couple of weeks. It's nice to see that there are likeminded, aware people around. I'm really grateful.


----------



## Cush (Apr 3, 2007)

the only thing better than when mr. frump used schaivoed was when me and my friend dave were in a car. dave's little brother josh and his friend kyle were in the car behind us. the car in front of dave and me ran a red light and got T-boned. this car got fucking annhailated. then my phone rings and it's josh. i pick up and all i hear is josh yelling "HOLY SHIT! THAT VOLVO JUST GOT NINE ELEVEN'D!!" i can't remember the last time i've laughed that hard.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2007)

*Cush wrote:*


> "HOLY SHIT! THAT VOLVO JUST GOT NINE ELEVEN'D!!" i can't remember the last time i've laughed that hard.



hahahaha... damn, i can't remember the last time an stp post made me laugh so hard!

what is shiavoed?


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Apr 4, 2007)

[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terri_Schiavo"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terri_Schiavo[/ame]


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 4, 2007)

"well angelina jolie is just so thoughtful. did you see today in people she adopted a new baby. yeah she wanted it to have a better life. oh and did you know shes coming out with her own line of nikes?

and that bill gates fellow. he is the most caring and giving man probably ever. the man donates a million or so a year to charitys. you know that he is cleaning up a silicon spill? yeah there were like 20 deaths and he donated money to the families. what a nice guy i wanna be just like him."

yeah uh i havent slept in 36 hours and i was drunk for part of those 36 hours. thats why this probably doesnt make any sense.


----------

